# Just came back from Barbados



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Came back from Barbados.

First day, I broke my favorite rod. I forgot about the ceiling fan running. I found that immediately while snorkeling, there was no fish I can catch with lures. So I did not fish at all (even though there were free rental kayaks). But still it is fish-related:

I snorkeled with kids (not mine. Mine left home a long time ago. My wife like snorkeling with me alone. She thinks snorkeling alone with me is very romantic. Here is the video of my wife and me snorkeling:

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/u/2/Vn8EeBAVBKg

I did not bring my spear gun. But I found a couple of friendly locals and went spear-fishing with them few times. Because I did not see typical edible fish and I did not want to loose their spear, I concentrated on making videos. Their (locals) spear was not tethered (no shock-cord). Neither spear gun or they were tethered to a buoy. Their buoys were a gallon size milk jug or a Styrofoam ring for the catches. 
My jobs became carrying their buoys (with catch) and my own inflatable “divers-down flag”, and making videos. My extra duty was searching for lobsters and fish in the cracks.

Fish and a lobster were cooked by chefs at Horizon and Reef restaurants at the Almond Beach Resort for free:

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/u/0/sVewcVZCJZM

I also became a Hobie Cat sailing instructors somehow while staying there:

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/u/1/HwGYuIUFMfs

Joe


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i was wondering where you were fishing, since you haven't posted in a while. looks like you and your wife had a nice vacation! took some rods to st thomas last oct. tryed some lures but caught a mangrove snapper and an octpus on a DOA shrimp in front of the condo at frenchmans reef. did a lot of snorkling there and at normans isl in the brit. vi my underwater vidios did not come out as nice as yours but the water was very clear, vis to 60' plus.

are you going to the spring fling at spsp on sat.?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome back joe , was wondering what happen to ya . I miss my diving back in Fla for the bugs (aka spiney lobsters) mighty tasty.
Once you get all caught up and do some fishin

jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> i was wondering where you were fishing, since you haven't posted in a while. looks like you and your wife had a nice vacation! took some rods to st thomas last oct. tryed some lures but caught a mangrove snapper and an octpus on a DOA shrimp in front of the condo at frenchmans reef. did a lot of snorkling there and at normans isl in the brit. vi my underwater vidios did not come out as nice as yours but the water was very clear, vis to 60' plus.
> 
> are you going to the spring fling at spsp on sat.?


I am not sure. I had too many chores at home. But I will be at SPSP on the opening day (Apr 7 for MD).


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Welcome back joe , was wondering what happen to ya . I miss my diving back in Fla for the bugs (aka spiney lobsters) mighty tasty.
> Once you get all caught up and do some fishin
> 
> jerry


Yap. Find me a good flounder spot.
Joe


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

ComeOnFish said:


> I am not sure. I had too many chores at home. But I will be at SPSP on the opening day (Apr 7 for MD).


it's going to be crazy there on the 17th, i was thinking of breezy point should only need to be in 25-30' of water thats not too far out


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> it's going to be crazy there on the 17th, i was thinking of breezy point should only need to be in 25-30' of water thats not too far out


Where do you launch from BP? I usually launch from the BP Marina. The place is packed from 5:00am. It is better after 9:30AM because they are all out fishing that time. 

Joe


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i think everythings going to be packed on opening day. maybe hemmingways is the best spot. hope the weather gets better


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> i think everythings going to be packed on opening day. maybe hemmingways is the best spot. hope the weather gets better


Sam,
I thought the small craft launching area in SPSP will not be packed. Is not true on the opening day? though the Bay bridge area will be packed, I guess.

joe


----------

